

Academic turns city into a social experiment - b-man
http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2004/03.11/01-mockus.htmlhttp://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2004/03.11/01-mockus.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
URL is broken - here's the right one:

[http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2004/03.11/01-mockus.htm...](http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2004/03.11/01-mockus.html)

